# Objet de partage



## Adidi

Hola !

"Esprit de partage" se puede traducir por "tener el sentido del reparto" ??
Me parece que "reparto" no conviene muy bien en esta expresión, a no ser que me equivoca... no sé !

Que pensáis ?

Gracia !


----------



## yserien

Tener el sentido del reparto, repartir o compartir...


----------



## Adidi

Gracias


----------



## eidan_yoson

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola, la expresión "objet de partage" me bloquea un poco a la hora de traducir este fragmento:

"Pourtant, si la lecture n'est pas un acte de communication _immédiate, _elle est, _finalement, _objet de partage. Mais un partage longuement differé, et farouchement sélectif".

El texto trata después sobre la importancia que tienen en nuestra vida las obras que léemos porque un ser querido nos las recomienda. Es decir, *partage* se refiere a compartir, no a repartir.

Mi intento es: "Sin embargo, si la lectura no es un acto de comunicación inmediato, *es, finalmente, objeto de ser compartida/su objeto final es ser compartida/termina siendo algo que se comparte*. Pero se comparte muy a largo plazo y de forma salvajemente selectiva."

No sé cuál es la traducción más correcta. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes bonjour,

Diría:
- ... es un objeto para compartir 

Espera más ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Podría traducirse por: *objeto de reparto.*


----------



## eidan_yoson

Muchas gracias a las dos.

Creo que me quedaré con "*algo que se comparte/es compartido*" o similar. Primero porque la lectura no es un objeto en sí, por eso no me cuadra mucho lo de "es un objeto". Y segundo porque el "para" da la idea de que es concebida con ese fin (para ser compartida), pero la expresión "es objeto de" no tiene por qué implicar esa idea. Si una película es "objeto de burla" no quiere decir que se hiciera con esa finalidad, no es lo mismo decir "es un objero para burlarse de él". No sé si me explico.

En cuanto a lo de *objeto de reparto* lo malo es que según el contexto no se refiere a repartir, sino a compartir. Si existiera en español un sustantivo como "compartimiento" sería perfecto decir es "objeto de compartimiento" .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Tienes toda la razón, leí demasiado de prisa. Aquí objeto es tomado como contrario de sujeto o como "tema", "concepto".

Mis disculpas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría:

*- Sin embargo, si bien la lectura no es un acto de comunicación inmediato, al final, se comparte.*


----------



## eidan_yoson

Gracias Víctor, eso suena muy bien. Qué arte


----------



## Gael Gardian

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Estimados/as traductores:

Me encuentro frente a un dilema de traducción respecto de la palabra "partage" en francés. No encuentro ninguna palabra en español que quiera decir exactamente lo mismo que "partage" en la frase siguiente:

"Le modèle de monopolisation du savoir et de la technologie doit céder sa place à un cadre de coopération et de partage pour nous sauver nous et notre planète"

Si la traduzco por "reparto" me parece que traiciono al sentido original del texto puesto que en la acción de repartir cada uno tiene una parte, mientras que el sentido de _partage_ en esta frase es más bien el de circulación. Necesito más la acción de *compartir* que la de repartir.

Gracias por sus proposiciones!


Gaël


Ah, mientras escribía esto se me ha ocurrido una idea, ¿que les parecería si lo tradujera por "circulación"?


----------



## chlapec

Puedes usar *compartición*. Existe, y traduce, a mi entender, el sentido de partage en este contexto.


----------



## Gael Gardian

Gracias por esta respuesta, pero el problema es que el organismo para el que traduzco es un poco conservador, y no creo que les guste mucho un término que acaba de ser introducido en la RAE (compartición sólo aparece en un avance de la vigésimo tercera edición de la RAE)...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- redistribución ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chlapec

Gael Gardian said:


> Gracias por esta respuesta, pero el problema es que el organismo para el que traduzco es un poco conservador, y no creo que les guste mucho un término que acaba de ser introducido en la RAE (compartición sólo aparece en un avance de la vigésimo tercera edición de la RAE)...


 
No comparto tu opinión. El término se ha introducido, precisamente, porque era necesario, lo que queda patente al intentar traducir frases como esta. Podremos decir distribuir, hacer circular, redistribuir y todo lo que se quiera, pero ninguno de ellos reproduce fielmente la _acción de compartir_. *Compartición* es la palabra, y "el organismo", que se vaya modernizando.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, si no te gusta mucho _compartición_, quizás podrías utilizar alguna expresión del estilo de *responsabilidad compartida*.


----------



## chlapec

Jaime Bien said:


> Hola, si no te gusta mucho _compartición_, quizás podrías utilizar alguna expresión del estilo de *responsabilidad compartida*.


 
Es que aquí se habla de *compartir saber y tecnología*. Tu propuesta, entonces, no casaría...


----------



## Jaime Bien

Pues ahora que lo dices... tienes razón. De momento creo que tu opción es la más acertada: compartición.


----------



## Gael Gardian

Ok, le propondré las dos opciones a mi revisor, a ver qué me dice y ya os diré

Gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------

